# IXS CUP 09 vom 21.-24.05.2009 !



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi ihr Punks,
wer kommt dieses Jahr alles nach Winterberg von unserer Nicolai Gemeinde?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, einige von euch auch mal persönlich kennenlernen zu dürfen!

Ich würde auch gerne an 1-2 Tagen den Contitrack Rocken, und/oder nach Willigen fahren 

Wir könnten unseren lieblings Radbauer mal so richtig finanziell schädigen,
in dem wir Ihn sein Bier wegsaufen , hat bei mir immer ganz gut geklappt 

Zudem könnten wir auch Schneidi und Mobbel so richtig anfeuern, und den Rest der Nicolaifahrer die Teilnehmen natürlich auch!


Also deshalb meine Frage, wer kommt?

Ich hoffe das man sich sieht 

alla, viel Spazz!

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

hört sich gut an, Nicolai schädigen durch bier wegtrinken.. ich bin gut im training zur zeit
wäre bei mir in jeden fall ne kurzfristige entscheidung, je nach dem was so zu tun ist. scheint aber eh ein wochenende zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

wäre kuhl wenn de kommst


----------



## bep (16. Januar 2009)

da gibt's freibier?


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

jep bep  und wenn nicht lass ich was springen


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2009)

also zum festival bin ich auf alle fälle am start!!!


----------



## Oettinger (16. Januar 2009)

Termin is auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt, danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> also zum festival bin ich auf alle fälle am start!!!






Dann hoffe ich das man sich sieht!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2009)

davon gehe ich aber aus!


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2009)

hey gürü. ich hab nicht das passende bike für :-( mal sehen. kommt jemand aus dem raum hamburg?


----------



## bep (17. Januar 2009)

> jep bep  und wenn nicht lass ich was springen



ja korrekt  den termin merkt ich mir vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hey gürü. ich hab nicht das passende bike für :-( mal sehen. kommt jemand aus dem raum hamburg?




habs meiner holden vorgeschlagen. 


"mal sehen". eigentlich ist das ein 'nein' auf raten...  

na und. ich komm trotzdem.


----------



## Falcon153 (17. Januar 2009)

Servus Guru,

wir haben unsere Ferienwohnung schon gebucht und werden vom 20.-24.5.09 da sein.
Und Karle und Co das Bier weg saufen finde ich gutâ¦

Also
Bis dann


----------



## chridsche (17. Januar 2009)

klingt gut; mal ein paar Gesichter zu diesen ganzen geistigen Ergüssen zu sehen kann ja nich schaden...

@Kroiter
hätte wahrscheinlich für deinen Karpfen noch  einen Platz aufm Dach frei.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Januar 2009)

hi chridsche, 

danke für dein angebot aber ich werde mit meiner holden zusammen ins sauerland fahren, da sie verwandte dort hat bei denen wir unterkommen können. du kennst meinen koi? 

gibts in winterberg auch was fahrbares für mich? bei einem 3 m drop fliegen mir die bandscheiben weg mitm hardtail...


----------



## Falcon153 (18. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ...du kennst meinen koi?
> 
> gibts in winterberg auch was fahrbares fÃ¼r mich? bei einem 3 m drop fliegen mir die bandscheiben weg mitm hardtail...



Hay,

ich habe auch so ein holdes Fischleinâ¦

In Winterberg gibtâs fÃ¼r alle was,
wenn in Winterberg zu viel los ist kann man auch schnell mal nach Willingen rÃ¼berfahren.
Die FR-Strecke ist auch was fÃ¼r alleâ¦


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> habs meiner holden vorgeschlagen.
> 
> 
> "mal sehen". eigentlich ist das ein 'nein' auf raten...
> ...



Meine holde is auch dabei, vieleicht ist das ja ein ansporn 

Ich glaube wir bekommen da ein "kleines" Treffen hin 

alla donn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> ich habe auch so ein holdes Fischlein
> 
> ...



Willingen wäre geil, da war ich noch nicht


----------



## Falcon153 (18. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Willingen wäre geil, da war ich noch nicht



Die DH-Strecke wird in Winterberg am Freitag bis Sontag gut belegt ein,
wegen Trainingslauf und so.
Da macht es nicht viel Spaß da auch noch dazwischen rum zu fallen,
und Willingen ist ja gleich ums Eck.


----------



## Defender (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

werde auch auf jeden Fall mindestens einen Tag da sein. Auf jeden Fall aber ohne Übernachtungen, da nur ca. 1,5-2 Std Anfahrt.
Zum Festival bin ich sowieso immer da. Mal sehen, ob ich dieses mal mit Rad anreise. wird sicher übelst voll in Wibe.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Die DH-Strecke wird in Winterberg am Freitag bis Sontag gut belegt ein,
> wegen Trainingslauf und so.
> Da macht es nicht viel Spaß da auch noch dazwischen rum zu fallen,
> und Willingen ist ja gleich ums Eck.



Sehr geil dann hab ich ja jetzt jemand mit dem ich mir das Genick in Willingen brechen kann, meine Holde ist auch schon ganz spitz drauf dort Fotos zu machen 

@Kroitergedöhns,
man kann eigentlich fast alles mit dem HT in Winterberg fahren  und vielleicht kann man ja auch ein Radl von unserem Lieblingsrahmenbauer leihen, um mal zu Testen wie sich so`n Gerät fährt


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (18. Januar 2009)

so wies aus sieht bin ich auch am Start....


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Januar 2009)

Willingen lohnt sich meines Erachtens nach nicht. Die DH-Strecke ist sehr anspruchsvoll und meist schlecht gepflegt, die Freeridestrecke ist sehr langweilig und der anschließende Weg zum Lift relativ lang. Während des Cups in WiBe zu fahren macht wenig Sinn, da es komplett überlaufen ist und die DH-Strecke wie erwähnt des öfteren für die Läufe gesperrt ist. Man ist wohl am besten bedient, wenn man zum Zuschauen kommt und für das ein oder andere Bierchen, dann muss man sich auch keine Gedanken um das eigene Radel im Auto machen, zumindest sind das meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sehr geil dann hab ich ja jetzt jemand mit dem ich mir das Genick in Willingen brechen kann, meine Holde ist auch schon ganz spitz drauf dort Fotos zu machen
> 
> @Kroitergedöhns,
> man kann eigentlich fast alles mit dem HT in Winterberg fahren  und vielleicht kann man ja auch ein Radl von unserem Lieblingsrahmenbauer leihen, um mal zu Testen wie sich so`n Gerät fährt



nun ja ich war noch nie in einem park  aber das wäre natürlich die chance ein ufo zu fahren bzw ein helius fr über dessen anschaffung ich ja nachdenke.


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nun ja ich war noch nie in einem park



Dann wird es aber mal Zeit!




kroiterfee schrieb:


> aber das wäre natürlich die chance ein ufo zu fahren bzw ein helius fr über dessen anschaffung ich ja nachdenke.



siehste, wäre also sehr praktisch für dich


----------



## abbath (18. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Willingen lohnt sich meines Erachtens nach nicht. [...] die Freeridestrecke ist sehr langweilig und der anschließende Weg zum Lift relativ lang. [...]



Ja, die musste halt mit 'nem XC Hardtail fahren und hinterher wieder raufstrampeln, dann ist das schon OK


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann macht das durchaus Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (18. Januar 2009)

ich bring meinen koi auf jeden fall mit. wenn ich schon mal da bin dann will ich auch mal irgendwo runter shreddern...

meine innere stimme sagt: ff-helm besorgen, safety-jacket und lebensversicherung abschliessen.


----------



## Wurstsalat (19. Januar 2009)

YEAH
Winterberg 
Bin auch wieder dabei.
Vllt mit einer neuen Kiste 

Cheerz Worschty+


----------



## Fire112 (19. Januar 2009)

Bin auch am Start, und meine Holde ist auch dabei. Leider werd ich diesmal nur kein Nicolai dabei haben, sondern für das Wochenende etwas fremdgehen 
ALso man sieht sich in WiBe


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ...... und lebensversicherung abschliessen.



Das ist wichtig


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Januar 2009)

freu mich echt euch alle mal kennenzulernen... kommt khujand auch?


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn nicht wieder Fussball ist kommt er bestimmt!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht wieder Fussball ist kommt er bestimmt!



lol... war ja klar.  

 ne leute diesmal bin ich 100%tig dabei.


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne leute diesmal bin ich 100%tig dabei.




*freu*


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> *freu*




u. ich bring meine Groupies  mit (für die bitte champus). 

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=36725
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=84840
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=30424
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=37312
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=113924
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=49945
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=67812


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. ich bring meine Groupies  mit (für die bitte champus).
> 
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=36725
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=84840
> ...



Wissen die Mädels das sie deine Groupies sind


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lol... war ja klar.
> 
> ne leute diesmal bin ich 100%tig dabei.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wissen die Mädels das sie deine Groupies sind



schau doch in meine "freundinen"liste !


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

Du stehst auch in meiner "Freundinnenliste"


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

*Push*


----------



## Highsider (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, 4Tage. Allerdings ohne Bike, nur mit Camcorder und Equipment. Werde sicherlich auch mal bei Nicolai vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

ich werde der rechts sein, ich hoffe du sagst hallo


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Februar 2009)

wir warten dann auf dich:


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

Dann bist du der Linke


----------



## WODAN (10. Februar 2009)

Hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich auch!


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich auch!



das würde mich freuen!


----------



## waschi82 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei...in ca 3 Wochen bekomme ich mein helius FR...bis WiBe bin ich dann wieder Fit....Und wenn man aus Dortmund kommt hat man eh Bier im Blut! Mal sehen was die dann da haben...bestimmt Warsteiner..PASST!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Februar 2009)

zero-talent Racing kommt auch vom 21-25.05 in etwas stärkerer Besetzung


----------



## fabs8 (11. Februar 2009)

Glaub da sollt ich nen Kasten Augustiner mitnehmen.. oder auch 2... oder 3...? 
Ihr wisst ja: Guten Freunden gibt man ein Augustiner!


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> zero-talent Racing kommt auch vom 21-25.05 in etwas stärkerer Besetzung



 Das wird lustig


----------



## waschi82 (12. Februar 2009)

Dann komm ich auch lieber allein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (14. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich auch!



Hi Wodan,
vielleicht sieht man sich da mal,
ich bin da mein Zimmer ist schon gebucht.

Dann muss ich wohl auch so ein, zwei Kasten Licher oder Jeva mitbringen


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2009)

Der Winter geht mir total auf´n Sack 

Ich hoffe das wir in Winterberg ein vernünftiges "Nicolaifahrertreffen" hin bekommen, wir Saufen "denen" alles weg


----------



## waschi82 (20. Februar 2009)

Wetter sollte bis dahin ja besser sein...
dann trinkts sich auch schneller.....


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Februar 2009)

ohja!!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

ist jemand mit einem helius fr in m oder l am start?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. April 2009)

am start, aber mit ion, und fürs rennen angemeldet


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2009)

ich bin auch am start,natürlich mitn ion,angemeldet isser auch und nen fettes ferienhaus ist auch gebucht!das wird spitze!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. April 2009)

ich komm aus bekannten gründen ohne bike, dafür mit meiner süssen im schlepptau. hoffentlich brauch ich bis dahin kene medikamente mehr und kann ein bierchen trinken.


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hoffentlich brauch ich bis dahin kene medikamente mehr und kann ein bierchen trinken.




wenn nicht kannst Du uns ja das Bier bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (21. April 2009)

H E U L

Das das ausgerechnet an meinem Klausurwochende sein muss. Ich werd bei der Rennleitung die Vertagung beantragen. Nein noch besser ich werden Katastrophendienst alarmieren. Weil das ist ne richtige Katastrophe. Jetzt darf ich den einzigst vernünftige Leuten wieder nur am Bildschirm beim Saufen zusehen. Die Welt ist so ungerecht

Ich hätn Helius in L mitgebracht!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich hätn Helius in L mitgebracht!



sieh bloss zu dasdu kommst!!!


----------



## waschi82 (21. April 2009)

Dann bring ich eben mein Helius in MMMMMM mit!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2009)

jaaaaaa  


fürs bier sorgt der kalle, gürü. ansonsten ausflug zur tanke.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. April 2009)

der guru trinkt ehh immer caffe am -N- stand.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2009)

aber der arthur trinkt doch sicher bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> aber der arthur trinkt doch sicher bier.



ja doch...
 besser  bier als bei den Polen von NS bikes den Vodka mit einem süss/scharfen sirup !

 u. bei 8 stück davon bekommt man dann  ein    NS bikes T-shirt.

nach 4 war ich fertig.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. April 2009)

hehe. das wird ein geiler event.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. April 2009)

Joa,.. da bin ich vielleicht auch dabei um dann auch mal mit den Jungs ein Bier zu trinken das das damals im Winter '42 alles so deluxe mit meinem Rahmen geklappt hat!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hehe. das wird ein geiler event.



doch jaaa... 

 man muss nur aufpassen das man sich nicht abschiesst.


----------



## 0007 (22. April 2009)

I'll be there, not for racing, but by the Nicolai's booth for sure !


----------



## KHUJAND (22. April 2009)

aaach dat wird sooo schön. 













ich mit den zwei "besten racern" in dieser altersklasse...


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

@Falco,
lass schon mal das Bier kalt stellen, ich habe Durst


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

auf dringendes anraten meines arztes, dass ich aufgrund der wirbel nicht reisefähig bin, bin ich gezwungen hier zu bleiben.  was für eine ********     ich könnte so kotzen :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

schade, ich hätte gerne ein Bier mit dir gezischt


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

das machen wir auf der hausmesse! und wenn ich da mitm rettungswagen kommen muss! kann einer von euch für mich mal alles abgreifen was es am nicolai stand für umme gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjO* (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Samstag auch mit ein paar Bierchen am Start. Am Sonntag geht es mit Mrs. ION weiter nach Willingen.
Schaut auch mal am Stand von 77designz vorbei, die Jungs sind echt nett und einen schicken Prototypen gibt es auch zu sehen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Mobbel (18. Mai 2009)

Yeah, freut mich das so viele kommen 
der slopestyle-parcours soll ja der hammer sein 
ich freu mich rießig auf das wochenende 
grüße Mobbel


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2009)

Noch 2mal schlafen 

Dann     

alla, man sieht sich


----------



## pfalz (18. Mai 2009)

Nachdem mein Allgäu-Urlaub geplatzt ist, werd ich am Samstag oder Sonntag mal vorbeischauen. Gürü, stell schonma das Bier kalt , mei Frau fährt heim


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2009)

Kann sie mich dann auch Heim fahren, also ins Hotel


----------



## pfalz (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du lieb bist


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2009)

zu ihr oder zu dir


----------



## pfalz (18. Mai 2009)

Nich sooo lieb, mein Freund, sonst


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Mai 2009)

freue mich auch schon,hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## pjO* (19. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns alle am Samstag um 15.00 Uhr am Nicolai-Stand treffen. Dann kann Guru auch ne ordentliche Runde ausgeben


----------



## pfalz (19. Mai 2009)

au ja...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2009)

trinken wir dann gemeinsam auf die -> WURZELPASSAGE <-


----------



## WODAN (19. Mai 2009)

Moin, 

da ich kein Startplatz mehr bekommen habe, bin ich so gefrustet, dass ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht kommen werde. 
Am Freitag bin ich aber dafür in Willingen, kommt Jemand? 

MfG


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2009)

pjO* schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns alle am Samstag um 15.00 Uhr am Nicolai-Stand treffen. Dann kann Guru auch ne ordentliche Runde ausgeben







KHUJAND schrieb:


> trinken wir dann gemeinsam auf die -> WURZELPASSAGE <-






pfalz schrieb:


> au ja...



so mache ma des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (19. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> so mache ma des



aber nur feinsten schampus, wies sich für nen puff gehört. sonst komm ich nicht


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2009)

Du bekommst den besten Natursekt


----------



## fabs8 (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## haha (19. Mai 2009)

bähhhhhhhh, iss am besten noch ordentlich spargel davor


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2009)

weil wodan keine startplatz beim rennen bekommen hat, komme ich auch nicht. am freitag aber in willingen.....


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich kein Startplatz mehr bekommen habe, bin ich so gefrustet, dass ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht kommen werde.
> Am Freitag bin ich aber dafür in Willingen, kommt Jemand?
> ...



Hi Wodan,
bei uns hat einer in der Mastersklasse noch einen Abzugeben!

http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=17669#p17669

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## guru39 (19. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> bähhhhhhhh, iss am besten noch ordentlich spargel davor



Gut, dann bringe ich Spargel für alle mit


----------



## Wheelsiderider (19. Mai 2009)

Ohlala
Habe den Thread gerade gefunden und ich und mein -N- sind natuerlich auch am Start!

Hoffe man sieht sich...


----------



## Falcon153 (20. Mai 2009)

servus alle zusammen,

also ich fahre heute schon los und werde schon mal etwas spaß haben...


@wodan  
@oldrizzo
wenn ihr am freitag in willingen seit dann sieht man sich da,
ich werde aber die meiste zeit auf der fr-strecke ein mit meinen bunden helius...
bringt ihr auch die dh-fabrik mit?


@guru
wie viel bier braust du...


steht die sache dann am samstag 15.00 uhr am nicolai stand?
wenn ja dann sieht man sich da...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Mai 2009)

15 Uhr Samstag -N- Stand? Hoert sich Top an!

Wer ist dann anwesend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjO* (20. Mai 2009)

icke


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2009)

dito 

@Falcon,
ich braue kein Bier, ich Trinke es nur 


Gruß Guru, der heute noch nach Winterberg fährt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr auch schon heute Abend


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2009)

ich komm samstach mit kollegen.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> bringt ihr auch die dh-fabrik mit?:



neee, der muss schaffe.... der arme bub!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

naja nachm seeding komm ich vllt auch mal rum


----------



## WODAN (20. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Wodan,
> bei uns hat einer in der Mastersklasse noch einen Abzugeben!
> 
> http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=17669#p17669
> ...



Tausend Dank, leider zu spät. Die ganze Planung wurde bereits geändert 

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr früher anmelden


----------



## WODAN (20. Mai 2009)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> servus alle zusammen,
> 
> also ich fahre heute schon los und werde schon mal etwas spaß haben...
> 
> ...



Moin,
warum nicht mit dem ION, dafür ist es doch gemacht 
Bis dann


----------



## waschi82 (20. Mai 2009)

Bin auch SA am start.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (21. Mai 2009)

also im moment hat mich noch meister grippe (...nein, keine schweine-grippe ) niedergestreckt, aber vorbeischauen wollte ich am samstag auch. wenn`s wieder einigermaßen geht auch mit bike um dann evtl in willingen (...wegen weniger andrang) die strecken zu rocken. wen trifft man denn dann von euch so in willingen mit der gleichen idee?


----------



## pjO* (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag mit Tante ION in Willingen


----------



## Testmaen (22. Mai 2009)

ich dachte, ich pack meine nicolai-bilder vom dirt-masters hier mal mit rein...

das neue helius ac























für 2010 gibt es außerdem 3 neue eloxal-farben:

grün






rot






und orange, das leider noch nicht zu sehen war, aber so ähnlich aussehen soll, wie das orange der reset-racing pedalen bzw. der neuen race-face kurbeln













grüße


----------



## nox_ (23. Mai 2009)

Mehr Fotos von den neuen eloxal Farben bitte! Das Grün sieht ja richtig genial aus.

Orange könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen mit weißen Decals/Parts.


----------



## frankweber (23. Mai 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos von den neuen eloxal Farben bitte! Das Grün sieht ja richtig genial aus.
> 
> Orange könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen mit weißen Decals/Parts.


 

Ich bestell heute noch meinen AC Rahmen in Grün elox um ..  ( ist schon passiert)



saugeil so wollt ich es schon immer


----------



## c_w (23. Mai 2009)

Die neuen Farben sind echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UFO-DS (24. Mai 2009)

hallo jungs!

ich war auch gestern in winterberg und hab ein paar bilder gemacht...
wirklich beeindruckende fahrer am start!
es hat sich gelohnt!































den rest meiner bilder findet ihr, falls es euch interessiert *HIER*


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

v.l.n.r.
(unten sitzend)
Mobbel auf dem Knie vom KHUJAND
* Falco
* Vinc 
(oben stehend)
* guru39
* Daniel von -N-
* JOHN-DOE
* mir unbekannter -N- mitarbeiter
*der 100%Bike Lehmann
* snowbikerin
* 2Pac
* schroeti
*  GMP-Alex.






am NICOLAI stand war es wie immer am lustigsten.

DANKE an Linda für das schöne bild.


----------



## xfauxpasx (25. Mai 2009)

Hi hab auch ne Gallery Online gepackt. Hauptsächlich Downhill gestriger Tag.
Hab nicht alle Bilder in der Gallery. Falls sich einer vermisst, Startnummer durchgeben.

Gallery: iXS Dirt Masters Winterberg 2009


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

jo nicht schlecht ... 
hat aber nix mit -N- zu tun.


----------



## pjO* (25. Mai 2009)

Das Wochenende war mal wieder super.
Danke an das Nicolai-Team für die ausführliche Hilfe und Beratung.


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hat aber nix mit -N- zu tun.




Das hier aber schon 

Der Wurst 3 Platz Men mit einem ION ST!

Pic by Linda


----------



## pfalz (25. Mai 2009)

Wurst!!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Mai 2009)

es gibt noch was neues,eloxalteile scheint es jetzt auch in grün und blau zu geben,geshen an diversen rädern aufm festival.
bis auf das angebrochene handgelenk wars nen super we!!!


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

läääck, das bild ist hammer. wie der drinhängt.
am schwalbestand meine ich auch, ein ion mit grüner dämpferaufnahme und umlenkhebeln gesehen zu haben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Mai 2009)

Foto, Fahrer und das Bike Top, Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> läääck, das bild ist hammer. wie der drinhängt.
> am schwalbestand meine ich auch, ein ion mit grüner dämpferaufnahme und umlenkhebeln gesehen zu haben.



wo warste denn ???
 ich dachte wir wollten uns am samstag alle um 15 uhr am -N- stand treffen...


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

tja, ich war pünktlich 15.00 am -N-Stand, da war nix los
scheinbar wart ihr alle schon am schlopschteilpacours.. *******gal, wir ham uns ja trotzdem gesehen..


----------



## fabs8 (25. Mai 2009)

@haha: räum erstmal Deine Zeitung weg


----------



## haha (25. Mai 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> @haha: räum erstmal Deine Zeitung weg



he du fischkopf, du sollst arbeiten und nicht im forum rumgammeln


----------



## fabs8 (25. Mai 2009)

tz...tz.....


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

haha schrieb:


> tja, ich war pünktlich 15.00 am -N-Stand, da war nix los
> scheinbar wart ihr alle schon am schlopschteilpacours.. *******gal, wir ham uns ja trotzdem gesehen..



jepp stimmt ! ! ! 

 jetzt weiss ich.


----------



## pjO* (25. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch um 15 Uhr da. Doch wenn man die Gesichter nicht kennt.


----------



## UniTy (25. Mai 2009)

wer noch mehr Fotos und den Abschlußbericht sehen möchte guckt einfach mal bei uns vorbei:

Bericht:
http://www.unitybikes.de/main.php?id=710

Fotos:
http://www.unitybikes.de/images/categories.php?cat_id=171

Viel Spaß damit! Und dank euch allen für das schöne Wochenende!


----------



## pfalz (25. Mai 2009)

> tja, ich war pünktlich 15.00 am -N-Stand, da war nix los
> scheinbar wart ihr alle schon am schlopschteilpacours.. *******gal, wir ham uns ja trotzdem gesehen..



Du hättest nur den Leuten folgen müssen, die dauernd bei -N-Stand das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank geholt ham  ...ich war ja auch zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Du hättest nur den Leuten folgen müssen, die dauernd bei -N-Stand das Bier aus dem Kühlschrank geholt ham  ...ich war ja auch zu spät




 hab das nur "im auftrag" vom Guru machen müssen...


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2009)

Du warst auch echt super bei  





alla.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

wenn er was kann dann Bier holen und Bikes bauen


----------



## waschi82 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch da und hab nur den Falco gesehen....und den Khujand...
Ich war der mit dem gelben T-shirt und schwarzer Foyx hose...ähnliche frisur wie khujand...hat mich jemand gesehen?????


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ..ähnliche frisur wie khujand..





Bei der Haarlänge von Frisur zu sprechen ist eigendlich blasphemie


----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2009)

hmpf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0007 (31. Mai 2009)

during the race, if you have heard someone cheering in french or english when a nicolai rider was passing, it was probably me, i reconnized many bikes from this forum.

I took some pix i should post very soon.

It was a really really nice event !


----------

